# Trouble posting



## Noboater (Jul 25, 2018)

Its keeps telling what I say is S P A M I can only post like once every 3 days


----------



## Noboater (Jul 25, 2018)

I've tried contacting moderators. If my message is to long that seems to trigger it.


----------



## 8wt (Mar 14, 2019)

I was complaining about the same problem. Even my complaint to an admin was denied because it appeared to be spam also.


----------



## Noboater (Jul 25, 2018)

Help!


----------

